# Accucraft covered 3 bay hopper



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello-
Just curious if anyone has a covered 3 bay hopper by accucraft? How's the detail? Thinking about picking one up.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric,

I don't have the Accucraft 3-bay hopper, but I do have some of their 1:29 box cars and a lot of their 1:20.3 rolling stock, freight, passenger, and engines. I think that their detail and robustness (if that's a word) is excellent. In my opinion better than any other mass produced rolling stock. I don't think that you will be disappointed.

Chuck


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

chuck n said:


> Eric,
> 
> I don't have the Accucraft 3-bay hopper, but I do have some of their 1:29 box cars and a lot of their 1:20.3 rolling stock, freight, passenger, and engines. I think that their detail and robustness (if that's a word) is excellent. In my opinion better than any other mass produced rolling stock. I don't think that you will be disappointed.
> 
> Chuck


Thank you. I've added a car to the birthday list


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

I got the Frisco Hopper. It is nice and well worth the sub 100 price right now. I would say the USA hopper may be a bit more detailed, Chains, hatches, and overall. But that's spliting hairs. As I say, it's different enough to make my railroad more authentic! Would be great to see some 2 bay covered hoppers some day, and no, I'm not going to cut down a 3 or 4 bay. Patience is a lazy virtue!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

SP pete...

Come on ...ya know ya wanna have fun...
Jump in and cut up a few covered hoppers...
Talk about added variety now!!!

1 bay
2 bay
3 bay...more
4 bay
5 bay
6 bay ...or more

And just 4 Your FYI....
If you cut up 2 cars to build a car...you still wind up with 2 cars on the railroad to run

Or try cutting 2 center hoppers from a 55' car, just replace one only..nice proper 3 bay ya get now!!
40' - 2 bay cars... 28' - 1 bay cars..
Com'..mon. ....look at the fun your missing!!

How 'bout a 7 bay hopper....the mind boggles, eh!!

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

EsP.

I'm a clutz. I have broken detail parts off my LGB, Aristo, and USAt cars, among others. So far after 10 or so years, my Accucraft stock is in fine shape, no damage.

Chuck

PS, For you cynics out there, I have four locomotives and 46 cars. And I run them a lot.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Not to mention, if you paint each side a different scheme, it looks like you have twice as many trains!


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Dirk. I've done some bashing, Streamlined an early pacific into a Sunbeam and did make some 50' and 63' flats. Those were relatively cheap cars! In 1/29 we are closing out alot of popular freight types so I think until I can find more time, I'll just throw suggestions here  
Chuck, I'm still trying to fix my Speeder I accidentally Stepped on, it's not so large scale right now!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree Pete...many cars have become difficult to obtain now..
USA T for example is reducing product by not having as many roads painted on locos and cars..
A bit frustrating....
So even I now find myself pick'n n choosen which cars I cut on....
If rare and not in production...they stay as they are!
If grey and easy to get...I feel.ok about revamping them for what I need...

Just tougher all the way around now...
Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Dirk,

I hear you on that, there are some deals still out there, but not like the old days. Guess we can be glad we have what we do!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

AML seems to have done a lot better with 'graphics-to-body-type' than usat !

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2736476

http://accucraft.com/modelc/G431-01-HOPPER.htm

I see a south of the 49th reseller already has them in the "clearance" bin (88usd) or you can deal direct with the manufacturer (109usd) . . . . . 

Is it the Dec. 2012 issue of GR mag that contains a review on them ? "AML three-bay hopper, 1:29" /Index listing.

nite, 
doug c 


p.s. hmmmm, interesting i haven't stumbled across a thread calling for the demise of G-gauge since Accucraft also sells their product direct to the enduser, to me the only diff. in that business model, AC website seemed to move slower


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

do a search, should be lots of photos back when they came out.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

ewarhol said:


> Hello-
> Just curious if anyone has a covered 3 bay hopper by accucraft? How's the detail? Thinking about picking one up.


Eric.










If you mean the American Main Line (AML of Accucraft) 1/29 scale hopper, see the article I wrote with plenty of pictures: 

*AML Pullman Standard 4750 ft3 Covered Hopper Fixes & Kadee Body Mount Couplers*

-Ted


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Ted Doskaris said:


> Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Ted!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome article on the AML Hopper Ted, I had the same problem as you with my Frisco Car. You did a mutch better job, inspired me to go back when I install Kadee's and get them tougher!


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice response.

Typically, whenever I work on somthing, I take advantage of the digital camera / video recorder and document stuff, then write something about it.

If interested, I have over 50 "*vignettes*" (articles) hosted for me by Greg Elmassian on his Web site.
Since I have no desire to have my own Web site, or join any social media, or register for Youtube, he was gracious enough to do this and post my videos *on his Youtube account*. 
(Some of the vignettes have those embed videos.)

-Ted


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Ted,

I have checked Greg's site before. He is the electron Guru and I hope to bend his ear and lure him with a cigar when I put down my dream layout! Thanks you for all the Info, your experiance in invaluable and you model alot of the same stuff I do!


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Buy now on eBay*

Hi,
Accucraft/AML G431-02 CSX #260528 PS2-4750 3 BAY GRAIN HOPPER Metal Wheels
are being sold on eBay for $87.99, shipping $14.15. Buy Now:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Accucraft-AML-G431-02-CSX-260528-PS2-4750-3-BAY-GRAIN-HOPPER-Metal-Wheels-/390792265766?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5afd08c026

TOM


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Or for the peoples who think if you pay more for a product, it is better somehow  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCUCRAFT-A...082839?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f31e5ca97 

imho
doug c


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Ted for another fantastic Review'nTips article !! 

nite, 
doug c 

p.s. will be sharing asap with some others, 'cause they may have some funds to purchase (if available) at our big show next month, ST'14 At least one reseller in attendance is a Accucraft dealer !


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two hopper cars and I like them


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

But why did they do their CNW in yellow when they seem to be drk green ? 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rsPicture.aspx?id=275284 
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rsPicture.aspx?id=587590 (one number off 'model' unit)

Was AML using same reference source as USAT' used for Cdn. covered hoppers ? 

Unless fleet has been refurbed !?

doug c


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

AML made hoppers in both green and yellow for CNW....

Green seems to be OOS ..or sold out however..yellow ones hard to find..

Dirk


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Dirk for the info !

I was referencing their online cat' page; http://www.americanmainline.com/modelc/G431-01-HOPPER.htm which just seems to list the yellow. 

Just eyeballin' in case some are spotted next weekend at our show . And what was closest to proto' number / colour-wise, as the build seems to be not bad. 

Only 3 roads AML can't seem to clear off the warehouse shelf... NW, ConR' and DGRW. 
http://www.americanmainline.com/stock status/AML MSRP-STOCK STATUS 2014-3-26 AML.pdf 

Great to see that CN is (all) out there somewheres  


nite, 
doug


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I've picked up a couple orange drgw units..
Hope they don't run out soon..

And really wondering if AML has plans for another run of their fine hoppers....

Would hope to collect a nice unit train ..some day.
...along with USA covered hoppers ..nice mix of cars to put together!!

Dirk


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

From some talks I had with them at ECLSTS you can expect another run of some different schemes in the future. I was curious myself on that front and they seem to be very energetic with growing the 1/29th AML line. 

I really cant go wrong with their stuff these days, comes with metal wheels, optional body mount couplers and good detail. 

Also that green CNW PS2 was i believe a special run done for a show if im not mistaken, I just remember buying one of the last 3 or so that Reindeer Pass had left at ECLSTS last year.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope the run some Cotton Belt and/or Southern Pacific this time. Seamed odd they weren't in the first run for a company that makes so much SP stuff. I'm with Dirk in that these look great mixed with the USA hoppers! Makes you appreciate the quality and variety that 1/29 offers.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The GWS cars in blue would be nice!!!

Dirk


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Have ya ever seeked out proto shots and sent them the links to Accu/AML ? 

Although sending the direct link that may go against the rules for commercial usage of site content such as, http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rsRRList.aspx?id=4

Maybe just the research .... send them names and unit numbers. 

If i had personal shots I would send them to Accu/AML just to enhance the hobby ! 

This all said, sadly, it seems I've stumbled across/heard of corporate entities who will totally ignore unsolicited suggestions 'cause there have been instances where if they used the idea the contributing peoples subsequently sued them for compensation ... yeeech. 

With CN/ICG gone from their warehouse (and shown sold out in the RLD cat') I would presume if they're doing another run they would consider new unit numbers of CN/ICG (include the G this run) or maybe CNA 3859** series ex. http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=855295 
Or maybe the MILW 1004** series ex. http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=114784

doug c


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Doug C said:


> This all said, sadly, it seems I've stumbled across/heard of corporate entities who will totally ignore unsolicited suggestions 'cause there have been instances where if they used the idea the contributing peoples subsequently sued them for compensation ... yeeech.
> 
> doug c


 
Maybe this explains why I haven't heard back. I emailed Accurail and asked if they are going to consider the Norfolk Southern Heritage Units in their respective ES44 and SD70ACe schemes. I would like to see them. As far as it goes for any manufacturer, you can use my idea and I will not sue. Just want to see the large scale hobby keep advancing.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The MILW..yellow car was brought out for the Kansas Convention back in 2009...
....I have a couple...

The IC burnt orange car seems to be hard to find..but,
... I just got one recently!!

I have fed pics and info to another company for broader ideas...They seemed interested any time I have contributed ....but..as we know ..poor timing on My part..with retracted product lines coming from headquarters!! 

I hope our sources of products can do better..
I hope we as customers can do better..
I hope the forever changed economy will at least become stable and predictable in the years ahead. 
I hope we might see this maybe in the next five years......

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Unfortunately ..the ES44 & SD70Ace units are not in model form in G-scale...

Hard for them to consider various paint ideas when they don't produce that particular loco...

Just thinking out loud...

D


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

SD90WLMT said:


> Unfortunately ..the ES44 & SD70Ace units are not in model form in G-scale...
> 
> Hard for them to consider various paint ideas when they don't produce that particular loco...
> 
> ...


 
Me too... but it's fun to dream!!!


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Doug, Google images has tons of train images and it doesn't get much more public that that. Heck all we really need is for MFG's to get the basics correct, road #s, what roads, where logos are and what general size.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah that is why i try to provide them with as much data as possible -send -don't expect response ! 
BUT if they do take time to reply, I thank them for response . . . . and forget about it, till next similiar opportunity to possibly enhance the hobby. 

"Heck all we really need is for MFG's to get the basics correct, road #s, what roads, where logos are and what general size."
Yeah they ALL say they research but when the final product has come out the bloopers are so in your face inexcusable, ya wonder if they are just saying (like all corporate-like entities) what they know you want to hear or the researcher was doing such a great job that it was taking more time than scheduled (not likely shared with r/d) that management forces the r/d dept. to go 'generic'. 

And since we're talking AML covered hoppers I will not reiterate another mfg extreme blooper -- imho 

All the best to the AML grupo in their 1:29th projects !! 

nite,
doug c


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We did do the green CNW exclusive, they are gone. RLD did 3 roads, we have a couple of his left. We also have a few from KC.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Treeman for update ! 

IF I hear of any chatter about those specific units at ST'14 I'll let them know about your stock stat' as of yesterday 

doug c 

p.s. i guess i should finally peruse your website and pass the link on to others up here (via my 'info bulletin', THE515 ) . . they've already been enlightened re: RLD !


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

haaa ! Still some out there. 

Sunday late a.m. at ST'14, spotted a total 4 hoppers . . . less than 2 hours left in show, .... i thought done negotiating/bulk purchase ... ended when the vendor tapped on my shoulder (which was like a soccer field away from his booth) with his final asking price, and declaration he did not really want to haul them back 'home' ! 
2-CN/G431-04 2-BN/G431-05 $75cdn ea. ! 

I keep saying no more to self, but these CN at a palatable pricepoint, made the purchase . . . . likely see CN on RBR trackage and BN on WCRR trackage !


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I found by persistance only.....
3 - CNW - green car. ..... may really be gone now!!

Dirk


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug C said:


> Have ya ever seeked out proto shots and sent them the links to Accu/AML ?
> 
> Although sending the direct link that may go against the rules for commercial usage of site content such as, http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rsRRList.aspx?id=4
> 
> ...


I actually did talk to their Marketing guy at ECLSTS for quite a bit and I've been in contact with him on some scheme ideas among other things. He has quite a few resources at his disposal, he's an avid freight car "guy" as it is (takes pictures all the time) so I think we will be seeing some good things from them. I also shoot a fair amount of freight car pictures as well so I sent along some of them on top of my other ideas. 

Anywhere I can help or give at least some small bit of consumer idea to someone trying to grow the hobby I will do! Cant hurt one bit!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely cars made by AML a division of Accucraft. I like the covered hoppers, yet they only painted more modern roadnames, post 1970. So I went and had Stan print me up some decals 










I now have about 9 GN cars and 2 NPs that are in progress. My total of PS-3 cars is approaching 30 cars now. I'm hoping that AML will do another run of older roadnames like CB&Q, NP and GN. The older Soo Line scheme silver with blue stripe & grain shaft would really be neat 

I presently have all roadnumbers of the green CNW, blue RI, Milw. Rd. I have 9 custom GN Aluminum cars. I have 4 cars paint sky blue and 2 cars painted cascade green to be decaled. I also have 3 undec. cars to be painted.

Rocky

Rocky


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Great looking Hooper Rocky!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Pete,

Please share pictures of your streamlined Sunbeam Pacific. I have an Aristocraft streamlined P10 I'm working on for the San Joaquin Daylight. Perhaps a new thread would be appropriate.

Michael


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,

Glad to see that you are working toward your San Joaquin Daylight goal. I'd love to see progress pictures on your P 10.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Micheal,

It is a very rough Aristo kit bash I did years ago, How did you know I had one or should I ask Obama


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*Got 'em*

Received my first AML BN PS-2 Hopper. They are very nice. One detail I have come to enjoy is that the hatches open on the top and bottom. That's something we don't get to enjoy in HO scale.

So I started brain storming and wondering if anyone has done this? Empty car starts at the mill. Fill it up (partially fill) with something fine like silica sand. Then deliver it to where it needs to go and empty it through the bay doors at the bottom. Thinking about this for indoor use, potential for too much moisture outside and the sand sticking in the car. Of coarse I suppose I could "hammer" (tap) the side of the car.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And the fine print on the lower sides by each discharge say....Lol...

....Do Not Hammer....

Dirk


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

sd90wlmt said:


> and the fine print on the lower sides by each discharge say....lol...
> 
> ....do not hammer....
> 
> Dirk


lol


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

The cars have a vibrator bracket to vibrate the material out of the hopper car. 
As for actual loads, I've used both the USAT and LGB covered hoppers with sand. It doesn't work because the sand binds together in the hopper opening, and with the finer material it clogs the gate and you can't close it. I had thought that plastic pellets might solve these problems, but never had a chance. 
Corn/Grain scaled down would be really, really fine in 1/29!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Started a new thread http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/37274-greater-minnesota-railroad-gmrr-finally-started.html. Building a spline roadbed, and after getting a few posts in I put some track on top and added the PS-2 hopper. They are sharp. I'm excited to get the rest of the track laid and see these cars run around.


----------

